# Muscle Mustang



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*This is the 3rd build of this kit. I really like it. 427 dual 4 Muscle Mustang... 
Scratch built the Lakewood traction bars and the Cowl hood for the strip... Came out great!*













*I also used this Revell 427 dual 4 engine instead of the 390 that came with it...*


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Well Done!!!! The parts pack motor makes it the real deal!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking 'Stang ! Also love the traction bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Very nice, blue is my favorite color and this Mustang looks great in it! The parts-pack engine is the kicker, looks perfect. Nice work!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

That parts pak motor is the bomb! I bet it makes that model as they seemed to have gone above and beyond with the detail motors....

What was the kits actual motor like to start with? I'm unfamiliar with the 'stangs so. but then look at my screen name LOL Altho, Ford did have 2 Hemi engines really, the 428 "Cammer" and the 429 Boss.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Love the traction bars. I used to own a '68 Ford that was blue with yellow traction bars and a 427, so I certainly love the look of this car.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

-Hemi- said:


> That parts pak motor is the bomb! I bet it makes that model as they seemed to have gone above and beyond with the detail motors....
> 
> What was the kits actual motor like to start with? I'm unfamiliar with the 'stangs so. but then look at my screen name LOL Altho, Ford did have 2 Hemi engines really, the 428 "Cammer" and the 429 Boss.....



*The original engine that comes with the kit is a single 4bbl carb 390 c.u. i.n. The only real options are headers and a chrome air cleaner. It still makes a nice looking engine when detailed. I have used two of them so far in other builds of this same kit!*







*Thank you to everyone for the awesome replies!!!*


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

FE 390 was a GREAT Ford motor......Even the model version looks pretty good!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice!


----------

